# Turn On's



## vlee (Jul 31, 2008)

What turn's you on? How do you keep that fire burning?


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

listening to other ppl and their sex lives helped me with mine, but this was the turn on that got me turned on.
if you want me to write privately if you need help, i can do that.
but my information is very explicit content. 
but other than sex, its about understanding eachother, talking and willing to keep learning about eachother.
also evolving within the relationship. so situations where you have to accept that change is needed from both sides, in order to move on.


----------



## vlee (Jul 31, 2008)

im just always curious as to what turns people on because i know it is so different from person to person a lot of time...you know the little things that really get you going?


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

Laura Corn has several books with good ideas.


----------



## Triton (Jul 8, 2008)

I like to see my wife in an oversized T-shirt and nothing else. The look- like she has been working around the house. Couple stains on the shirt from a day around the house . Man, am I ready to go home now !


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

my hubby turns me on when he is reading in bed naked and with his glasses on.


----------



## oneheart_onesoul (Aug 13, 2008)

when it can start with a pleasurable kiss very intimate


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

My wife being the initiator
Wearing anything sexy
Heavy kissing

draconis


----------



## tnt20years (Aug 11, 2008)

A kiss on the back of the neck, his arms wrapped around me pressing himself into me....damn....brings out the goosebumps just thinking about it...


----------



## Mark (Apr 7, 2008)

My wife sometimes has dreams of sexual encounters, I love hearing
all the details. Sometimes they even evolve other women. 
I only wish her imagination was that good when she is awake : )


----------



## sam_dunbar (Sep 26, 2008)

Several things come to mind.

1) I try to set time aside, after the kids have gone to bed to talk with my wife and let her share anything that is on her mind. Sometimes, I will tell her that I need to talk to her about an issue or concern of mine.

2) Giving her full body massages. It is very relaxing for her and gets her motor humming.

3) Taking her on date nights for some couple time away from the day to day grind of raising the kids. I have been busy building up a list of fun, different and interesting date nights. 

This past friday we held our own decathlon. Some of the things we did were:
* Make a paper airplane and see which will fly the furthest
* Play a game of table football with a paper football
* Play sports video games, like darts, bowling, tennis, etc.

4) Leaving her notes around the house. I have nearly exhausted a stack of post-it-notes. On them I write little love notes, comments about what happened the day before. One time I wrote out six different adjectives that described how I feel about her.

I place the notes in places where she will see them that day, such as the bathroom mirror, microwave door, alarm clock, dash board of the car, kitchen cabinet door where the bowls are, coffee maker.

She loves getting the notes. 

Sam


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

my wife and i are aren't turned on by the same things, she more conservative and me more uninhibited


----------



## Honey (Sep 2, 2008)

vlee said:


> What turn's you on? How do you keep that fire burning?


Put the fireplace on, and run around the house nude.  :rofl:

No, I am a very romantic person and I just go with it. I don't know how much I can say on here, so I will just go with this.


----------



## Chopblock (Mar 21, 2008)

I have always asserted that the sexiest thing a person can do in bed is WANT TO BE THERE! I've had a few encounters where my gf looked so put upon. "Alright, lets get this over with" is NOT a turn on.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Chop-
Why do you persist with the relationship?


----------



## Sabine (Sep 25, 2008)

Nothing turns him on i think he is frigid or impotent..


----------



## Honey (Sep 2, 2008)

Chopblock said:


> I have always asserted that the sexiest thing a person can do in bed is WANT TO BE THERE! I've had a few encounters where my gf looked so put upon. "Alright, lets get this over with" is NOT a turn on.



Never had that to happen, but I have been on dates where I had to be the one that said no before.


----------



## Sabine (Sep 25, 2008)

Chopblock said:


> I have always asserted that the sexiest thing a person can do in bed is WANT TO BE THERE! I've had a few encounters where my gf looked so put upon. "Alright, lets get this over with" is NOT a turn on.


Thats not making love, thats call doing the wash up, or dusting off the cheminee, or using the other or each others ot masturbate, but definitly not making love.
Its more like a way to tumr the other one off.. one way or another.

I read in this forum thatosme women put up gettign laid by their husband even they dont want to, and i found it hair raidsign that it can found place in USA... 
Where is womens liberation gone?
Since when satisfying the guys sexual needs is part of a contract you sign when you get married?
Specialy when there is no way a woman can do the same if the husband dont want to make love with her even for years as i alos read some exemple here.
he can even chose to jerk it off in front of her reading porn magasines, and she can do nothing except pack her things and slam the door.
The whole thing seems so weird and unreal to me.


----------



## Sabine (Sep 25, 2008)

Honey said:


> Never had that to happen, but I have been on dates where I had to be the one that said no before.


LOL! 

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

looks like we got a bragger here! hehehe


----------



## Honey (Sep 2, 2008)

All I can say, darlin..is welcome to America. The home of the horny toads. :rofl:


----------



## Honey (Sep 2, 2008)

Sabine said:


> LOL!
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> looks like we got a bragger here! hehehe



Who? Me? 

Hell, sweetie, I'm ugly as sin, but a damn good actor.


----------



## Sabine (Sep 25, 2008)

Where?


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

When she loses control during sex. Doesn't happen often, but with a lot of fore play she will occasionally let that mental wall down that she lives behind. Also because that is also when her prostate contracts! Also when I see her watching tv or reading on her stomach with a low cut under shirt drives me insane.


----------



## Honey (Sep 2, 2008)

martino said:


> When she loses control during sex. Doesn't happen often, but with a lot of fore play she will occasionally let that mental wall down that she lives behind. Also because that is also when her prostate contracts! Also when I see her watching tv or reading on her stomach with a low cut under shirt drives me insane.


Had that to happen. I got kicked off the bed, had my hair pulled, bit, spinched (nails..ouch!), and damn near go my teeth knocked down my throat.


----------



## Sabine (Sep 25, 2008)

Honey said:


> Who? Me?
> 
> Hell, sweetie, I'm ugly as sin, but a damn good actor.



LOL!


----------



## Sabine (Sep 25, 2008)

Honey said:


> Had that to happen. I got kicked off the bed, had my hair pulled, bit, spinched (nails..ouch!), and damn near go my teeth knocked down my throat.



I dare to doubt that it was anythign close to what the guy was actually talking about.
You description sounds more likie a scene of Lethal Weapon--
or a burgler attempting to kill you,..


----------



## Sabine (Sep 25, 2008)

martino said:


> When she loses control during sex. Doesn't happen often, but with a lot of fore play she will occasionally let that mental wall down that she lives behind. Also because that is also when her prostate contracts! Also when I see her watching tv or reading on her stomach with a low cut under shirt drives me insane.


it can be hard for women to really be able to disconnect from the intelect and ot completel yenjoy it an dlsoe it.. and its true that a woman losing it thats wild as hell and darn sexy..
i can imagine mens pleasure of seeign it.
too bad men aint able to lose ti the same way.. i will have gfreate fun if i was to can experience seeign that! WAW!


----------



## Mrs B (Sep 29, 2008)

Doing something "manly"

Take your top off, do some heavy lifting, get messy and sweaty and you are mine.


----------



## Honey (Sep 2, 2008)

Sabine said:


> I dare to doubt that it was anythign close to what the guy was actually talking about.
> You description sounds more likie a scene of Lethal Weapon--
> or a burgler attempting to kill you,..


I was taking about getting a girl to lose control, but I do like Lethal Weapon movies, and if someone was to break into my house, fat boy (my cat) would eat him before I can get to him. :rofl:


----------



## Honey (Sep 2, 2008)

Mrs B said:


> Doing something "manly"
> 
> Take your top off, do some heavy lifting, get messy and sweaty and you are mine.


Oh, Mrs. B.


----------



## Sabine (Sep 25, 2008)

Honey said:


> I was taking about getting a girl to lose control, but I do like Lethal Weapon movies, and if someone was to break into my house, fat boy (my cat) would eat him before I can get to him. :rofl:


did your girl knock you off when she lost it??! 

never heard of that before
yoru sure it was a girl and you were sober? LOL

:rofl:

tell me, does it turned oyu on or off.. lol

Its nice to know you'r still alive.


----------



## Honey (Sep 2, 2008)

Sabine said:


> did your girl knock you off when she lost it??!
> 
> never heard of that before
> yoru sure it was a girl and you were sober? LOL
> ...


There is different ways of love making, and yes you can get kicked off or even knocked out, if you don't watch the other person's arms and legs.


----------



## Sabine (Sep 25, 2008)

hmm i dont think you known how to make love.. from what oyu described above..
i dontknow what that is.. maybe taikwendo or Kung Fu?
what turns you on?


----------



## Honey (Sep 2, 2008)

A little sexy dance in front of me. Having nothing on but a t-shirt. Sexy underwesr. Talk sexy in my ear. Hearing French talk..don't ask me why..I can't understand it, but still gets to me. There's a lot of things that can get me excited.


----------



## Sabine (Sep 25, 2008)

When was the last time it happeend to you?


----------



## Honey (Sep 2, 2008)

Sabine said:


> When was the last time it happeend to you?


What? :scratchhead:


----------



## Sabine (Sep 25, 2008)

getting turned on.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

do you two need to get a room? You know Honey, Sabine speaks french..... 

:absolut:


----------



## Honey (Sep 2, 2008)

GAsoccerman said:


> do you two need to get a room? You know Honey, Sabine speaks french.....
> 
> :absolut:


She might, I don't.


----------



## bluebutterfly0808 (Aug 18, 2008)

i tend to be a good girl so anything that my husband suggests to make me "step out of my box" turns me on. something like leaving a party just to go & have some fun in the car & going back to the party with rosey cheeks. it makes me feel like the bad girl i never was growing up.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

I was just joking Honey...

Butterfly, my wife is the same way, if we go out, and she wears a dress, I tell her she can't wear any panties...she feels so naughty, becuase she grew up as a good girl. I know it turns her on, When she walks by I make purrring noises at her, and she laughs.

being risky with your spouse is good fun


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

photos


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

GAsoccerman said:


> I was just joking Honey...
> 
> Butterfly, my wife is the same way, if we go out, and she wears a dress, I tell her she can't wear any panties...she feels so naughty, becuase she grew up as a good girl. I know it turns her on, When she walks by I make purrring noises at her, and she laughs.
> 
> being risky with your spouse is good fun


Hey man, I'm going to try that one. Thanks!


----------



## Nine-E (Oct 7, 2008)

Yeah, a T-shirt and _nothing_ else. I LOVE that!

Also,


Deep, tongue-thrashing kissing. Oh... my.
Enthusiasm!
Bubble butts

Nine-E


----------



## italiana86 (Oct 21, 2008)

okeydokie said:


> my wife and i are aren't turned on by the same things, she more conservative and me more uninhibited


I know this can be a problem! 'So what do u guys do?


----------

